# Large automatique door



## lizlanglaise (12 mo ago)

All the commercially produced doors I've seen are only 30cm x 25cm. That's ok for my chickens, but my rooster would never get through that hole. I'm quite good at DIY and am looking to incorporate an automatic door into my current coop. Any suggestions for the best motor mechanism to use would be greatly appreciated. 
I currently don't have electricity to the coop, but it could be added if there's no other reliable option. Thanks in advance for sharing your ideas and experiences.
Here's a pic of the coop, during the building process. The door space is front left.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll see if I can remember who it was that posted about their auto doors. They had several of them.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

ADOR makes a turkey door. 20" high and 13.5" wide. (50.8cm by 31.75cm) Runs off a 6V lantern battery. I have had their chicken door model for a few years now. Very happy with it.








Automatic Turkey Coop Door


Buy high-quality and convenient automatic turkey coop door from adore store at the best prices. Visit now and purchase this turkey coop door online today




adorstore.com


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

jer400ex said:


> If your wanting a DIY project just build your own door on tracks and order the motor. Thats what I did. I used the Model D20 chicken door motor by Add-A-Motor.com It lift and lowers like a fishing reel which I like because it wont harm a chicken. All their products come with a 1 year warranty also and they are here in the US. If you do want a door with this motor installed they sell them here: AutomaticChickenCoopDoor.com


Welcome to the forum!


----------

